# Any info on this one?



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)

Hi guys I  have a bit of a different bottle that I would like for you to see. A friend of mine has this and would like to have some more info on it so any help would be greatly appreciated
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








]


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)

]


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)

There is also this little gold dot in the glass here is a pic i cant figure this one out.


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)

At first it looks like a reflection of light but then you move it and it is still there and here is a close up


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## Poison_Us (Oct 30, 2009)

Now that looks very cool.  Wine vessel perhaps?


----------



## huffmnd (Oct 31, 2009)

Any ideas when and where this one was made?


----------



## GuntherHess (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks a little bit like the Holy Handgrenade of Antioch[]


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 31, 2009)

Ye shall throw it wence ye count to five.


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 1, 2009)

LOL well i guess you are right it does look a lot like one. I know personally it looks like a brandy or cognac bottle and seems to be well used from the condition of the cork, but i cant find another like it and I am really going through fits trying to ID this one for my friend. I am going to have to get some more pics of it to be sure but she tells me that it is mold blown but I never could find the mold seams on it.
 The metal on it is another story, I would like to find out what it is, aluminum,nickel silver or what? Any ideas as to how to find out?


----------



## huffmnd (Nov 1, 2009)

No I guess that isnt the best pic it has a kick up base (i guess that is what you call it) here is anoter pic maybe it will show it better


----------

